# Thickness planing



## richiep (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm a very happy camper! Bought my first router and a bottom cleaning straight bit. Built a jig for thickness planing planks based on the jig design in Shop Notes issue 21 and it works like a dream. :lolrice +- $45 for second hand router $21 for the bit and +- $35 for the wood used to make the jig. A whole lot better than the $800 minimum for a thickness planer.I'm truly exstatic


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Pictures? You know we're all picture junkies here


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds like you are on your way to some great projects. ( great job on saving that money)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Much as I admire your initiative, Richard, not to mention your thriftyness, your router/planer doesn't really replace a decent stand-alone planer.
In the time it'll take to do the job with a router, a planer would do a stack of planks...both sides. They're basically scaled down production machines.
The other factor is the durability of your bit. It's going to need resharpening long before a planer blade set will. Where your setup _will_ shine is in surfacing glued up panels, which obviously _can't_ be put through a 12" planer.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Richard,
I just received a planer,(a gift). Otherwise I would be using my router to plane my boards.
I still have to use my router ski setup. It was All I could afford. Double sided tape on a
Plexiglas topped platform. It works very well, still does. My point is, everything has a reason and a place. Use your tools and setup well. It will open up many creative doors for 
You. And please post pictures.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## richiep (Aug 18, 2014)

*pictures are a problem*

lol no camera link to pc sorry guys but i got through a good few planks this weekend next weekend i should have enough for my next project so start in October 2 bedside stands with storage the plan is to do a full bedroom set by the end of next year the stands, headboard, chest of drawers, dressing table for the missus and a linen chest for the end of my bed. Plans drawn and im using old pallets. Very happy with the outcome of flatting and planing so far.:happy:


----------

